# Pfertz Plant Fertilizer



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Check out this new line of fertilizers. They are very simple to use and are very effective. I have been using them for the past couple of months with unbelievable results. The line is designed to be simple to use for novice enthusiasts yet highly effective for high tech advanced growers.

To be completely above board, I know the owners of this business, but I also know they possess the proper experience to develop and produce these products. It truly is great stuff.

http://pfertz.com/


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

Great stuff....I too have been testing this line for months with great success!!!!


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

just adding a positive bump


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

Do you guys have any idea what shipping will cost? Is it a flat rate?


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

I no longer use commercial fertilizers since i make my own ones. It's much, much cheaper and results are almost the same as with commercial ones.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

Just curious whats in it? Hows it compare to the ADA line? price is right up there with it, kind of on the high side. But hey if it works well then i suppose its worth it.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*



MrSanders said:


> Just curious whats in it? Hows it compare to the ADA line? price is right up there with it, kind of on the high side. But hey if it works well then i suppose its worth it.


It was made to be much easier and simpler to use than the ADA line with less confusion. I am sure he wont state exactly whats in the bottles as that would be giving away his secrets, but I do know that all the chemicals are extremely high grades and ultra pure. A lot of very hard work went into the creation and I fully trust and believe in this product line. People should give it a try and let him know what they think. I dont think they will be unhappy.


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

Thank you Chia for the kind words. The product line was not developed with the intent of competing with the ADA line. Our product lineup was designed with the intent of simplifying nutrient dosing such that anyone, no matter what their skill or experience level is, can grow beautiful plants. There is also a universality to our product, as it was not designed as a part of a complete substrate/nutrient system but as a stand-alone fertilizer system that can be used with ANY substrate. It has been tested & used in nearly every aquatic substrate, all with excellent results. There always seems to be a lot of confusion about dosing routines, especially amongst beginners in this hobby. The pfertz system was developed to let people focus on creating beautiful layouts without having to worry about the chemistry side of the hobby.


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

Bigstick - If you email at [email protected] or pm me with your address I can give you an accurate quote. By next week the shopping cart & shipping calculator functionality of our website should be finalized, but everyone is welcome to contact me personally with questions.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*



pfertz said:


> Thank you Chia for the kind words. The product line was not developed with the intent of competing with the ADA line. Our product lineup was designed with the intent of simplifying nutrient dosing such that anyone, no matter what their skill or experience level is, can grow beautiful plants. There is also a universality to our product, as it was not designed as a part of a complete substrate/nutrient system but as a stand-alone fertilizer system that can be used with ANY substrate. It has been tested & used in nearly every aquatic substrate, all with excellent results. There always seems to be a lot of confusion about dosing routines, especially amongst beginners in this hobby. The pfertz system was developed to let people focus on creating beautiful layouts without having to worry about the chemistry side of the hobby.


Thanks for explaining.....I always get worried trying to state things for someone....always afraid I will say something incorrect.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

Sounds like a good deal to me... I guess what i was more curious about is not so much exactly whats in it, but more the concentration. Would this be considered a lean or heavy system in terms of recomended amounts? or maybe some where in the middle?

Just curious if its something that needs large weekly WC's to keep levels in check. Or if its lean enough you can do smaller WC's and get away with several weeks in between.

Thanks Guys, i think i may just have to give it a try and see how it works out for me


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

I'm going to have to try this out. It's about time for me to order some more ADA ferts. I'm thinking I'll give these a try this time.


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

Mr. Sanders - The dosing regimen is set up such that you can dose for a heavy or lightly planted tank with little effort. The standard dosage, which has been successful with extremely heavy plant loads, is one pump per 5 gallons per day. That dosage is from all bottles. So if you have 20 gallons of water to dose, you only need 4 pumps from each bottle, once a day. If you have a light plant load, you can cut that dosage in half, or dose the normal amount every other day. The nutrient concentrations were designed so that the same number of pumps from all of the bottles would yield healthy, balanced levels in your aquarium. This takes away alot of the guess-work and math out of dosing. As long as you can count by fives, you can dose your tank properly.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Phertz Plant Fertilizer*

Yea i understand how to dose, It is stated clearly on your web site. My question was in regards to nutrient concentrations at the recomended dose you have on your web site. How does that line up? is it a system that leans towards the lean side, or is it a system that runs rich? in other words if I dose your recomended amount, lets use NO3 for example, am I going to be on the 5-10 ppm per week side of things.... or am I going to be adding somthing more like 30-40 ppm per week?


----------



## pfertz (Jun 26, 2007)

The pfertz system tends to run on the leaner side of the scale, but most of our users are typically seeing a consistent NO3 surplus of 3-8 ppm using the daily regimen.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks and sounds interesting and seems basically identical to ADA in terms of dosing amount (pump bottles, 1 pump per 5 gal., "leaner side" etc.).


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Is Pfertz made by or associated with people from AAPE?

DJ


----------



## dapellegrini (Jan 18, 2007)

Nope - just so happens that the founder lives in AZ and is an active participant in our local group. There has been a lot of time and effort put into testing this product with a wide range of setups - from award winning to noob. AAPE members were among the first to hear about these product and many offered their tanks as test environments.

I have not yet tried them - but I have heard great things.


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Sweet! It's cool to see new innovations in aquascaping coming through - especially locally made stuff. I'm going to use Pfertz in one of my upcoming ADA tanks.

DJ


----------

